# speed & ease DECAL ?



## supper15fiets (Jan 16, 2007)

hee you guys ,
who can help me out ?
i am bussy making this decal for my rollfast , i take a picture frome eazywinds rollfast and make it in illustrator ,
the only thing i can't read is on the left in the orange round , is that "founded " or "powerd" and wich year '1895' ?????
any help would be great...i know bicycle bones has a decal but that one is without the gold inserts....

cheers!
from holland!

Ronald


----------



## eazywind (Jan 16, 2007)

Founded 1895


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 16, 2007)

*thanks!*

thanks , what do you think of the decal ,do you somthing you don't like..?


----------

